

Snapchat For Business? It's Called Confide, And It Exists - whbk
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2014/02/04/snapchat-for-business-its-called-confide-and-it-exists-now/

======
lacero
The real problems with apps like this is the fact that users have no personal
data or content on the apps! Therefore there is no reason for them to stay on
the app if another similar app comes along with a better ui and quirky
feature.

No barriers to entry. I can imagine these kind of apps facing so much
competition that they become free apps.

